# Poison Ivy at 22lbs



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Little Miss Poison Ivy is almost 5 months old and weighing in at 22lbs. She's a real piece of work and quite a handful. We can't get over how quick she's growing. I hope it slows down I don't really want another dog the size of Lux. Sorry I haven't been on much lately, but the new job is keeping me very busy.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

She is so beautiful man!!! She is growning FAST!! Keep up the good work. Hope the new job is going well for ya!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man elvis! You have got a gorgeous little girl on your hands... I hate to say it but IMO she might just be that big of a dog lol. 

On the other hand, I have to state (and I know Im beating a dead horse) that you take amazing shots. What do you shoot with?

My favorites have to be where she's got her paws on the leopard print, and the first and last. Points comin your way!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks great! Again I love her color


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

She is just beautiful, and like I always say when you post her pics, I can see the trouble in her eyes! I bet she's a handful lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

she's so gorgeous! and she looks very tall and slender, i think she might get up there with lux haha!

oh shes so beautious!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm Of all the dogs I know thats gotta be the best lookin one! Love that color and her body is just gorgeous! She sure is turning from pup to dog and that collar is making her look like a real billy bad ass lol.... Excellent lookin dogs man! Walkin those two around your gonna have to get business cards that say I DON'T BREED lol, cause I am sure everyone is askin for pups lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sexy!!!!!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

This might be a dumb question, but are her nail naturally black like that? They make her look so badass!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

wow!! she is looking amazing!! lol don't worry if she goes missing she's in good hands lol.. she's beautiful bro


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow she is one good looking pup....Love the coloring...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Little Miss Ivy... Wowee Elvis she's turing into a gorgeous gal. I absolutely love the deep reds.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the really nice comments regarding Ivy I appreciate it. Ivy’s coming along nicely a bit on the large size, but I knew that was a very good possibility.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


>


Looks like Lux is saying " Back off! Thats my sis's butt you're looking at"
:rofl:


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

:goodpost:

Very good caption. That belongs in a magazine fo sho.

I love Ivy because of her color and brindling, but Lux is my doggie 'Idol'. I always bring him up when I'm hangin' with my buddies, the guy is a machine! Thanks for keeping us posted on her progress, Elvis.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

great looking dog, I need to get a collar like that for patch


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

She is sure maturing at a fast rate. No puppy fat on this girl at all.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Man she is one beautiful girl!! Hard to believe she is already 5mos old.


----------



## titan23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Where did you get her from? She is beautiful.


----------

